# Grass Daddy take over by The Lawn Care Nut



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Interested to hear what people think about it.

Good, Bad or Ugly.

And it is April Fools Day aswell.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Buffalolawny said:


> Interested to hear what people think about it.
> 
> Good, Bad or Ugly.
> 
> And it is April Fools Day aswell.


I definitely think it's an April fools joke. I'd be disappointed if it isn't.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I think last year Grassdaddy had an April 1 video about rotating the lawn mower tires. It was pretty good!


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

LCN made a Remark about Grassdaddy in his latest video.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Buffalolawny said:


> LCN made a Remark about Grassdaddy in his latest video.


I should watch my boss's video then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

GrassDaddy said:


> Buffalolawny said:
> 
> 
> > LCN made a Remark about Grassdaddy in his latest video.
> ...


If it's true, I can't knock you. You worked hard and got your product to a point where it was attractive for someone to make you an offer. I just hope you don't lose what made your videos enjoyable. You are a guy with a family that enjoys his yard. You never pushed anything on the viewers and gave honest opinions. I wish you the best of luck either way.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> GrassDaddy said:
> 
> 
> > Buffalolawny said:
> ...


Yeah, pretty sure this was a April fools day joke.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

jessehurlburt said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > GrassDaddy said:
> ...


I was leaning that way too but you never know.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@GrassDaddy, I heard a rumor you're ripping up the KBG and sodding Zoysia because of this. Did you get a good deal on the sod? How much did the freight cost from Florida from that sod farm guy near Allyn? Or is Hane funding that project, too? Anyway, interested in seeing how the Zoysia goes for you. We have some Zoysia around my neighborhood, but it's the old fashioned crap, not the good stuff like I'd imagine you'll be getting.

I also heard that stepping down from moderator duty at TLF was part of the negotiations for this takeover deal; I guess Hane couldn't take you having a higher position than him in any venue.

Edited for typos.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Green said:


> GrassDaddy, I heard a rumor you're ripping up the KBG and sodding Zoysia because of this. Did you get a good deal on the sod? How much did the freight cost from Florida from that sod farm guy near Allyn? Or is Hane funding that project, too? Anyway, interested in seeing how the Zoysia goes for you. We have some Zoysia around my neighborhood, but it's the old fashioned crap, not the good stuff like I'd imagine you'll be getting.
> 
> I also heard that stepping down from moderator duty at TLF was part of the negotiations for this takeover deal; I guess Hane couldn't take you having a higher position than him in any venue.
> 
> Edited for typos.


 :lol:


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

hahaha


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2019)

Zoysia?!?

I thought he was converting to ky31 and the channel was now brought to you by Busch light?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

By the way his last video looked you would have thought that he worked for craftsman. He is still my favorite you tuber. My first year out of high school i worked in the factory that made craftsman tool boxes.


----------

